# my budget turbocharging project, a couple of ???



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i have started the process of turbocharging my car for a budget. it has been a task just finding everything i need. here is what im going to do

sr20det rwd manifold, yes i know how to make it work, i think anyways  
a used t25 turbo great condition! 
370cc injectors
fmic
piping
apexi duel chamber bov
apexi safc 2, with stock ecu
oil and water lines
and misc stuff like costom made downpipe. exc

anywas my question is. sence i will be using the safc with the stock ecu will it require me to purchase a wideband 02 sensor along with air fuel gauge? And do u use both 02 sensors one for the gauge, and one for the ecu. or do you plug the connector into the wideband. and use it for both the ecu and gauge. the reason why i want to do this i think anyways is because i cant find anyone around where i live to tune my car using the safc. and if i want to make more boost later on down the road. 

and my last question. im not sure what to do with all of the vaccume lines and everything that is attached to the intake. 

what vaccume line do you spice into for the wastgate, and boost gauge if i get one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's gonna be a bit more complicated than you think to make the rwd mani work. Believe me, just get a fwd manifold. They're still super easy to find, and it'll be a LOT less headache.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i was wanting to go with the fwd manifold. but i found a really good deal on the rwd one i have now. i think i can get it to work, im good at metal work and welding. but if somebody can help me out and find a cheep fwd manifold im all for it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dirtking_4 said:


> i was wanting to go with the fwd manifold. but i found a really good deal on the rwd one i have now. i think i can get it to work, im good at metal work and welding. but if somebody can help me out and find a cheep fwd manifold im all for it.


Did you read those threads I posted in your other post? Tons of pics. on making the RWD SS autochrome manifold on a FWD car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and he still had a lot of problems and he was taking his sweet time with it. When I say sweet time, he's been working on that for more than 6 months.


----------

